# error with "ipconfig/showclassid" command



## aimz1303 (Apr 22, 2008)

when using the command: ipconfig /showclassid 

these are the results: 

Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.

why is this? the other commands work.. can u help?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You have to tell it what adapter to do that with or you can just use a wildcard.

ipconfig /showclassid *


----------

